# Hello!



## Brightspark (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys  I am not a breeder or exhibitor, and have no intention of becoming one. I'm here because I'd like to draw on the community's mouse expertise in general - hopefully that's okay?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello! Of course it's ok  Welcome to the forums! Whereabotus are you from?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I don't breed or show mice either, I just keep some pet mice and this forum is still a valuable source of information for me.


----------



## Brightspark (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, guys!

I'm from Australia and work in an animal shelter. I'm here because firstly I'd like to pick up some tips on how to care for our shelter mice better, beyond the basics of food/water/clean enclosure etc., and secondly because it's very likely I'm about to become a mouse owner myself for the first time since I was about seven. A little mouse who was born in the shelter after her mother was surrendered pregnant, and who was later adopted, has been surrendered back to us, also with a litter and also potentially pregnant :| I'm no mouse expert (hence why I'm coming to you guys!  ) but it looks to me as though she may have had a _lot_ of litters, from her body shape. She's almost a year and a half old now, and such a sweet girl, and I'm thinking that maybe when she's ready to leave the shelter, instead of sending her out to take her chances in the wide world again, I might adopt her myself and make sure she gets the pampered, restful old age she looks to have earned.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

